# Pics of Littlefoot - Pic Heavy



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

In a few of them there's a feather that landed on her eye  but I got it fixed! You can also see the ulcer in her eye that she just went to the vet for.


----------



## carusoe13 (Feb 16, 2010)

oh my, i'm stunned what a beautiful bird!! absoulutley stunning!! and sorry to hear about the ulcer hope he/she get's better! and the feather is funny it's like "oh ,oh could you get that for me! i can't seem to blink my eye!"


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you! I think she's stunning too (Don't tell Rio, I don't think she'd understand!).


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's a looker that's for sure!


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

She is beautiful


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable, wow!!  I love the grey patches on her face too, she is amazing, you must be so proud!


----------

